# Kanthal Guide



## SVS1000 (20/1/14)

Found a nice site through reddit about Kanthal

http://truevape.co.uk/kanthal-wire-guide/

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (20/1/14)

Thanks SVS. 

Interesting how they discuss the pros and cons of each wire thickness. It appears then that me planning to use 28 awg wire on my iGO-L firing it with a SVD electronic mod is not the best. I should be using a slightly thinner wire to get higher resistance. 

Will try anyway and see what resistance i get.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------

